# Chausson Flash 04



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Has anyone had a scooter rack fitted to a Chausson Flash 04 (Ford chassis non alko)?
Put this on here before and had discussions, but you never know, someone may have some thoughts. This is before one ventures into Hydratrail territory. :lol:


----------

